# Really need honest help.



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 4, 2022)

I posted on rock mans thread some photos and comments. I have been messing around with this old digs for 15 years now and i still have no idea what might be there.
On the surface there is a very wide mineralized area. A quartz vein system 6ft wide at the shaft (125ft) deep according to the history books. About 100ft of drift and adits.
I am getting too old to do much more and i have nobody interested in what might be there. I am an old driller that work for mining companies in Nevada/Idaho for 25 years. Learned about prospecting while living in Nevada from a old desert rat that lived in a old underground placer mine making gold from the pillars. Would really like to talk to honest mining folks that might be interested in helping an old guy out.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 5, 2022)

Paul goldbugg said:


> I posted on rock mans thread some photos and comments. I have been messing around with this old digs for 15 years now and i still have no idea what might be there.
> On the surface there is a very wide mineralized area. A quartz vein system 6ft wide at the shaft (125ft) deep according to the history books. About 100ft of drift and adits.
> I am getting too old to do much more and i have nobody interested in what might be there. I am an old driller that work for mining companies in Nevada/Idaho for 25 years. Learned about prospecting while living in Nevada from a old desert rat that lived in a old underground placer mine making gold from the pillars. Would really like to talk to honest mining folks that might be interested in helping an old guy out.


Needs more work but it is a start.

About 15 years ago i was bow hunting elk early sept with a friend with a metal detector and he talked me into going and looking at an old
Digs in our hunting area. When i walked up to a small cut i could see what look like vein on the face of the cut.
When i hit it with my hammer solid metal hit the ground. I was fairly stunned that they had left ore like this, why?
At that cut i found a old buried wooden box with small pieces of ore and a stack of larger pieces next to the box under 6 inches of pine needles
From hand grinding samples over the years i do not think anything more than samples ever left the area.
It looks like it was all done from a shaft the drift opening has no tails and the side drifts/adits are backfilled,

125ft shaft 125ft of drifts all done by hand, A exploration project a 100 years ago it seems. 
Mike at action mining came highly recommended back then had 2 assays done by them.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 7, 2022)

What are you looking to do with this property? Is it patented or BLM?


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 7, 2022)

goldshark said:


> What are you looking to do with this property? Is it patented or BLM?


Forest service ground. It was homesteaded ground FS got it back. We do have 2 old digs on private ground also. I am open to anything at this point.
couple years of exploration we can do up to 1000 tons a year just to see if it will make a mine or just stay in exploration mode. Have access to some private ground for small exploration mill anything is possible i think.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 7, 2022)

goldshark said:


> What are you looking to do with this property? Is it patented or BLM?


I have been trying to get a company that could actually do something with it if there was something there worth exploring.
MMG has a file that i sent all my info to and can keep sending data to it so they can see what i got, but at this point they said they need more data
to send their geo to look at it my reason for starting my own sample program. I never could afford assays raising kids and then grandkids though the years
i barely kept up claim fee for 15 years. A little better now but getting to old health ain;t the best all that BS. Ther has been a few idiots (sorry) though the years take samples and do a few assays then try to make me a offer without me ever seeing the results of their assays that kind of crap that i could write a book on.
My problem after all these years is i still expect folks to be honest lmao nope, they just can't seem to do it right.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 7, 2022)

Just some interesting rocks i found in the area and some panning cons from hand grinding sample. A 1,000,000 to 1 chance anything will ever happen in my lifetime but i Love messing around with it, Maybe this next year i can get some sampling done get a better idea if my thought that all backfilled adits are filled with ore. I saw one 40ft adit full of what looked like quartz same color as the ore vein could be interesting.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 8, 2022)

The first step is to find out if it is locatable ground. Some has been removed from being locatable. Next, if it is locatable, file a claim on it, and any extensions which may deviate off the sidelines and end lines. So much is involved with mining, it is impossible to give much more information without becoming a consultant, which equates to you requiring almost a limitless pocket book. Mining requires very deep pockets. Unless you stumble on a very high grade deposit, close to the surface, which is almost unheard of in todays world, you are in for a lot of head aches. And that is putting it mildly. I really wish you, and all prospectors well, but it is very tough to start a mining operation in todays world. The small miner is just about a thing of the past. This is due to a history of being under financed, leaving a legacy of acid mine drainage, and heavy metal contamination, violating the clean water act.
If in fact you should find a large , high grade deposit, the best course of action would be to market it to a junior exploration company. The world has become unfriendly towards mining, despite the need by consumers, for more natural resources. A very screwed up world.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 8, 2022)

goldshark said:


> The first step is to find out if it is locatable ground. Some has been removed from being locatable. Next, if it is locatable, file a claim on it, and any extensions which may deviate off the sidelines and end lines. So much is involved with mining, it is impossible to give much more information without becoming a consultant, which equates to you requiring almost a limitless pocket book. Mining requires very deep pockets. Unless you stumble on a very high grade deposit, close to the surface, which is almost unheard of in todays world, you are in for a lot of head aches. And that is putting it mildly. I really wish you, and all prospectors well, but it is very tough to start a mining operation in todays world. The small miner is just about a thing of the past. This is due to a history of being under financed, leaving a legacy of acid mine drainage, and heavy metal contamination, violating the clean water act.
> If in fact you should find a large , high grade deposit, the best course of action would be to market it to a junior exploration company. The world has become unfriendly towards mining, despite the need by consumers, for more natural resources. A very screwed up world.


Yes it is, i put a claim on it 16 years ago, It is a highgrade at surface only 250ft of underground work 6ft wide at the shaft, There is a company that started about 5-6 years ago. 4 guys with a dream in Idaho. They are still going strong because the laws are still on our side. Western mining holdings they have a story and success if you want to check them out they are on Facebook. Interesting story for us folks that have a dream of mining. I am working on getting more data for MMG mining group.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm deep into that rabbit hole myself right now. 
Just finished my 4th season of prospecting, sampling, etc. and my first season of permitted hardrock exploration and all the fun challenges that go with it.

We're trying to do it as cheaply as possible, while still getting it set up right. 
But it ain't a cheap game to play that's for sure. 

I do have good firsthand knowledge of the dream you mentioned. 
It seems like I'm never done studying for the next step. Good thing I like learning new things!

Too bad you're not closer, I'd like to see it. Sounds like a lot wider than the veins we're sampling. 
Do you have free mill gold, or is it in the sulphides? 
Good luck with your quest for the right helper, it's definitely not an easy thing to find someone you can trust with things like this. They are out there though.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 9, 2022)

AlaskaLes said:


> I'm deep into that rabbit hole myself right now.
> Just finished my 4th season of prospecting, sampling, etc. and my first season of permitted hardrock exploration and all the fun challenges that go with it.
> 
> We're trying to do it as cheaply as possible, while still getting it set up right.
> ...


Nice picture


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 9, 2022)

AlaskaLes said:


> I'm deep into that rabbit hole myself right now.
> Just finished my 4th season of prospecting, sampling, etc. and my first season of permitted hardrock exploration and all the fun challenges that go with it.
> 
> We're trying to do it as cheaply as possible, while still getting it set up right.
> ...


Nothing like your jewelry gold very nice stuff you have. There is a mix of metals but i have found more free platinum than gold in my area. If there was good free gold i think they would have mined it instead of just exploration and it would have been mined like the ones that did have free gold in them in the area. Lack of free gold in the area is why these prospects are of no interest to most folks and there is still really no interest in the area after 100 years have gone by. The record books say they had 2.5 opt gold in a vein there and one assay i have was 3opt au so they say there is going to be some free gold when they are that high, not sure about that hopefully i will get something done this next year on that subject. It sure does this old heart good to see a brother going after it. I knew i was not the only one dreaming lol
I


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 9, 2022)

You are definitely not alone with the dream! 
Platinum would be a good one if you can extract it in decent quantities.

My partner has had these claims since about '86. She and her husband tried to market the area to Tech Cominco and even had a geologist show up with a helicopter for a closer look. They said that it just wasn't a large enough area for their program. 

The picture was from what I called "Crack Day", from August of 2021. I was running the Gold Monster over some residual placer gravels way up on a steep section of bedrock and quartz veins when I got a good strong signal up against the side of a 2 ft rock face. I pulled away a miniature slope of gravel away from the face and it revealed a crack about 2 ft tall and 4 in wide at the top. I found a mud covered few targets in the little pile of gravel I had moved and the crack was now screaming at me! A short screwdriver was all I had to pick out the gravels in the crack and it all filled about 1/3 of a gallon Ziploc. Not long after, I climbed down to a flat area near the adit where we had a tub of water for panning. As I got down to the last 1/2" of gravel in the pan, the peaks of this pile poked it's collective heads out and I immediately knew that this was something special. As I washed it back, I went into shock! Holy Crap! My mining buddy was getting a late start climbing up to the adit that morning and I wanted him to get the same shock that I'd just experienced, so I swirled it back into the corner of the pan...but it was too big of a pile and gold was sticking up all over! I reached down into the tub and grabbed a healthy handful of tailings and buried the goodies. Later he wandered up and asked how it was going. I walked him down to the tub and handed him the pan to see for himself. He was equally stunned with the reveal.
Later, we got the weight on it...7.5 grams of dendritic gold in a single pan!!! That is by far the best pan I've ever seen. Now I'm always looking for the next good crack. Most of the pickers we find are crystalline, but it's not uncommon to find a single bit of the dendritic gold.


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 9, 2022)

If your searching for an investor let me know. I have multiple hardrock claims in Alaska. I've spent the time signing the right contracts with refiners for the dore' bars, etc.
Silent investor. Your ground, your experience on that ground is what makes it successful. You decide at what level you want to start. I got my claims into production withing 3 years of location. It's hard work.
There are even investment options in my junior mining company. You could be investors in my mineral reserves paying you royalties every 3 months.
Just a thought. Be well.


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 9, 2022)

Paul goldbugg said:


> I have been trying to get a company that could actually do something with it if there was something there worth exploring.
> MMG has a file that i sent all my info to and can keep sending data to it so they can see what i got, but at this point they said they need more data
> to send their geo to look at it my reason for starting my own sample program. I never could afford assays raising kids and then grandkids though the years
> i barely kept up claim fee for 15 years. A little better now but getting to old health ain;t the best all that BS. Ther has been a few idiots (sorry) though the years take samples and do a few assays then try to make me a offer without me ever seeing the results of their assays that kind of crap that i could write a book on.
> My problem after all these years is i still expect folks to be honest lmao nope, they just can't seem to do it right.


I'm the guy that likes to scoop up small to midsized projects and get them into production. These are the type of projects that directly help the small scale miners and investors create some income. We sample then design the milling methods relative to which minerals/metals are in the ore. If there are minerals and precious metals to b found, I can help you get them to market.
Sorry for pimping myself out on your post. It seemed a good time to make contact tho.
Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 9, 2022)

I would really be interested in talking to you sir, you sound serious


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 9, 2022)

Me? If so I'm available anytime.
I'm definitely serious. Right now is the time for folks in the right place to make some money or solidify their investments. A lot of countries are going back to a gold standard. This will force the dollar to do the same or not compete in global markets. 
_I'm all ears and interested in hearing about your journey and goals._


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 9, 2022)

Paul,
That might just be the help your looking for.

theminerstable,
I appreciate the offer and I'll give it some thought and discuss it with my partner.


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 9, 2022)

Copy that Les, I *appreciate the consideration. 
907-769-3375 here's my number. 
So you know I'm not hanging out in Pakistan or something like that....

*


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 9, 2022)

Yep You
Ok maybe i can do this lol
My thoughts are there are 2 ways i might go about this.
Do more sampling keep trying to define the ore body till metallics minerals group has enough data to come and look at it (very long shot)
Or set up small 1tph mill get in exploration mode and try to do 1.000 tons per year for the first 3-4 years to explore it. We are loggers and farmer type folks
Hard work is all we have known. We are getting old but we think we will go till we drop than our youngins will take over. We are builders,welders drillers that can still get it done and the way things are going the only ones to step up and do it.
All depends on the next batch of samples i need to take. There is likely the first 1.000 tons backfilled in the drift/adits part of the mine that would give us a very good start. 
If i did the mill part i would need to make a deal for the place to put it on private property, there is 2 or 3 options that is possible on that subject.

This would not be easy creating concentrate to smelt or to ship, We do love fire so setting up our own small smelter is something we have thought a lot about lol/ i do know some folks that are doing what i am talking about in Idaho for 5-6 years now. They are in a very good position right now in my opinion makes me feel i am behind in the game a little.

Goals
Put metal in our hands.
Keep living life preferably outdoors mining and logging.
Keep the kids and grandkids alive
Turn this country back to us the people
Be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 10, 2022)

AlaskaLes said:


> Paul,
> That might just be the help your looking for.
> 
> theminerstable,
> I appreciate the offer and I'll give it some thought and discuss it with my partner.


Les 
He liked your gold can't blame him there. Are you considering his offer today.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 10, 2022)

Morning Paul,
I'd say it's on my list of things to consider.
We've got a few other things that are also on the list right now.
Since I'm just waking up to my first cup of coffee, I'll ramble on here for a few minutes and give you a little picture of what we're looking at. 

My partner in these adventures, just turned 70 last Spring and although she's very capable ( puts away several cords of wood and a huge garden every year), moving tons of ore and living on the side of a mountain for months at a time is moving into the category of "too much for her". Our junior partner is about 25 and he can keep up with me, both in terms of hard labor and passion for the gold and the adventure. I just turned 54 and can still outwork most people and have a sharp mind and a toolbox full of skills. My role in this is primary labor, permitting, engineering, fabrication and director of operations. Basically, I'm coming up with the where, the how, and the list of what needs built to achieve our goals. I've spent the past 4 years learning everything about prospecting, mining, machinery, processes, geology, fire assay and thanks to this site here, a fair bit about chemical extraction and refining.

We have 17ea 40 acre claims in the Petersville area. There are 2 adits that were put in by a gent just before WW2 and the moratorium against mining in '42. No real effort has been expended since then. The area where the pretty stuff was found was a block of 6 claims and we have since added 6 more NW of the original block. 
We rented an excavator for a month last year and built 7/10ths of a mile of road up the side of the mountain to reach the Granodiorite mesothermal pluton that sits at about 3200ft elevation. We also put in a cable zipline to help ferry the ore from the 30 degree face to a workpad where the machinery awaits. There is so much quartz and GD across these claims that it's hard to imagine working it all. The adits are 70ft and 100ft long and considering the 80+ years since they were blasted open, they're pretty solid with very little rockfall.

This place reminds me of "How to eat an elephant". Part of my task is to determine which bites to take and in what order. With that in mind, I've started with the residual placer deposit and the underlying vein structures.
Our current plan with that section is to set up the infrastructure and extract hi grade ore while simultaneously marketing the three claims that are associated with this area. I don't want to let any of this go, but we have big plans and it all costs money, so selling that chunk would pay lots of bills and fund the exploration and exploitation of the several other excellent sections on our claims. 

It is pretty exciting to be working on Virgin deposits in an area where there is a massive history of gold production. USGS reports that the area downstream in our valley that was worked, produced a reported 170,000+ OZT of gold. I'm confident that this is a conservative estimate due to the fact that not all gold was reported by the miners of old.

Currently in that area, I'm making plans for upgrades and additions to the processing equipment for that area as well as a little more excavator work to finish the work pads and sort through a 30yd x 150 yd field of rocks and boulders below that have quartz faces with good signals, as well as, the residual placers that are located with them.

The claims also contain over a mile of creek and canyons that are collecting the elluvial gravels that have been cut by the creek or worked their way down the slope over the past millennia and are now concentrating in the creek drainage. I'm working with another retired couple to upgrade their Keene 4" dredge for our needs and we'll be starting a sampling program this Spring to locate paystreaks in the creek and if that proves out, we'll be working to harvest that too. We put in a few days last Summer, looking for the best spots and panning many samples. We found several very exciting spots below the influx of the ore where it's had plenty of distance/time to free the gold. Our goal here is to determine how deep the bedrock is and where the deposits are. This is a hardrock controlled streambed and although I expect we'll do a good bit of boulder winching, I don't think it will be very deep to bedrock...we'll see.

Up above is a glacial bowl with a cirque and several Quartz/Arsenopyrite dikes where the USGS found a 200 oz/ton grab sample. Early in our partnership, She offered up a small (2" x 4") lab sized jaw crusher and several samples that they had hauled down back before her husband passed away. I crushed and panned all of those and found several nice crystalline gold pickers. We're planning to climb up there next Summer and run around those 80 acres with the Gold Monsters. It's a good 3 hour climb, so we'll be collecting all of the samples we want and then having a helicopter come to ferry us and the several hundred lbs of samples back down to the camp 1600 ft below. If that looks as good as I'm expecting, we'll fly a mill and zipline system up there and use the cirque to provide the water needed to run the pilot plant.

Lastly, we have 3 more claims down below in the main creek system were not worked back when the hydraulic mining was being done in the 50's. Lots of old growth cottonwood proves that they didn't disturb this section. USGS reports say that this area has a paystreak that is 2'-6' thick and 20 ft wide. I'm working on a sampling program for that also, but the plate is pretty full for next season, so that will probably be on the schedule for 2024 season.

Admittedly, I did not expect for this "Hobby" to consume every spare minute of my world for the past 4 years with no slowing in sight. I am having a hell of a good time and I can see that this really could be life changing if we play our cards right.

Hope you enjoyed this short trip through my mind.

Sorry if this was too long winded.
Here's a little eye candy to ease your suffering...lol.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 10, 2022)

AlaskaLes said:


> Morning Paul,
> I'd say it's on my list of things to consider.
> We've got a few other things that are also on the list right now.
> Since I'm just waking up to my first cup of coffee, I'll ramble on here for a few minutes and give you a little picture of what we're looking at.
> ...


Awesome story very exciting to old guy like me i started to picture it all in my mind, Living a dream, Need a old driller lol i think i could still drill and shoot any ol rock i run into lol


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 10, 2022)

That's a skill I haven't learned yet!

Studied the blasting and drill patterns, etc. but haven't done it yet.
Once the residual gravels are moved, I can see needing to break down a lot of big boulders and bedrock.


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 10, 2022)

AlaskaLes said:


> Morning Paul,
> I'd say it's on my list of things to consider.
> We've got a few other things that are also on the list right now.
> Since I'm just waking up to my first cup of coffee, I'll ramble on here for a few minutes and give you a little picture of what we're looking at.
> ...





AlaskaLes said:


> That's a skill I haven't learned yet!
> 
> Studied the blasting and drill patterns, etc. but haven't done it yet.
> Once the residual gravels are moved, I can see needing to break down a lot of big boulders and bedrock.


Cool! Sounds like some promising ground. I love the history and geology of mining. I could have kept reading lol.
Good job not getting tunnel vision on one spot just because u found gold.
Taking that measured approach before going all in on one hole.
Seems you have material which is reasonably accessible, commodity grade and you have done the ground work that will allow you to start mining that placer to create income. 
Excellent. That is the way.
The other claims you mention u may sell, if you don't want to sell them but still want to leverage them for some working capital there is a way. 
If precious metals pop way up in price so does the $$ amount of your reserves still in the ground. If the values in the placer and ore are substantive and you sell the other claims around you there may come a time where the folks you sold them to start making your life hell through various means. Some folks in this Country will stab a fellow American in the eye given the chance. Especially in mining. 
I'm a former firefighter and eventually got into Federal contracting. My very first experience my first year in contracting after spending just under a $100,000 on a beautiful fire engine
was a kick in the nuts and a wake up call. The forest circus had for some stupid reason started hiring other contractors to do inspections on all contract fire engines. To condense the story, that inspector screwed me out of a 5 year multi million dollar by beating me to the equipment dealer who sold the 400 dollar piece for injecting foam into my discharge line.
He knew I needed that piece in order to pass that inspection he was going to do on my engine in a couple hours.
Kicked right in the nuts I was.
That was until I filed a claim against forest circus and the contractor.
This experience impacted greatly the way I went into mining.
I grew up prospecting with my mom's dad. He showed me how to spot, what to look for and how to run like a rabbit. Grandpa. Liked to blow up rock... If he said run u didn't think bout it.
It has taken longer to get into production because I kept investors out until production was established with dore' hitting the refiners smelter.
Now I'm converting the holding into an S corporation and will be selling shares. At this point I control the company through majority stake AND I'm using investor money to expand and improve operations without risk of too many chiefs in the kitchen kinda thing.
So Les, if you didn't want to get rid of them,I would recommend you don't unless the benefit is super clear.
I put blocks of claims into a project.
Current project is the Rose Complex.
A 3 mile section of heavily mineralized quartz and schist reminiscent of some of the Australian gold "reef" deposits .
I have capital that I prefer isn't sitting in a bank. Rather it working for us generating real wealth through gold and silver reserves.
If your interested in using those claims to generate investment capital let me know.
Better go, I'm writing a novel it would seem.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 10, 2022)

I did 2 years underground tunnel work at 20 years old than went on to mine Contruction building roads and pads, I was 1 of the first 2 air tracks
on thompson mountain Idaho at about 8,000 feet in late January wide enough for two drills. That was a wild night. I could always get more done on night shift and it payed more lol. I grew up in a water well drilling family, Dad had the first rotary air drilling rig in our area spent 40 years drilling water wells.
I could weld my own casing operate a rig by the time i was 16. Worked in nevada for the big boys for about 20 years drilling and blasting huge open pits.
That is where i learned prospecting from a old desert rat that had lived and worked in a underground placer mine working the pillars for his food money.
when i got there he was living in 2 old rv trailers he had put together, but he was still working the pillars lol. Got to spend about 4 months looking for a lost mine with him and learning how the oldtimers had to do it. Greatest experience in my life i learn something not a lot of folks know how to do anymore.
From jacklegs underground to drilling oilwells in texas i have drilled a lot of different ground. Blasting is an art and i got to work for one of the greatest artist
I ever ran into in my day, He could make a pile of rock do whatever he wanted it to do, it was good times. You are doing something most folks cannot do
sounds like this is your life now


----------



## SRM (Dec 11, 2022)

Paul, I am east of you and have been in this game a while. Let me know if I can help.

SRM


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 11, 2022)

SRM said:


> Paul, I am east of you and have been in this game a while. Let me know if I can help.
> 
> SRM


SRM
Well, we better connect than because i need help lol maybe a mental place where they keep folks like me.
You would think after 15 years of beating my head on a rock i would give it up lol.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 11, 2022)

AlaskaLes said:


> That's a skill I haven't learned yet!
> 
> Studied the blasting and drill patterns, etc. but haven't done it yet.
> Once the residual gravels are moved, I can see needing to break down a lot of big boulders and bedrock.


Good morning, Les
Wow i should not have look at your area now i will not be able to stop lol.
Do you or other folks live there year around i did not locate your camp yet but saw a few places lol
Man, if I went there, I could not leave i would have to have an underground mine to work in all winter lol
Sure, does not look all mined out like a lot of areas i have seen on GE very nice i could spend the rest of my days walking around that area prospecting wow.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 11, 2022)

Indeed, it does appear that this is my life now.
As far as living the dream, we are working diligently to get it to the point where it's paying the bills and filling the piggy bank...I'm getting there...lol. 

There are a lot of claims over there that are available. The bulk of the owned claims are not being worked, just people with a dream of making it happen. 

A good number of them are actually making good money from their claims. 
Some are getting rich rewards for their efforts. We expect to be on that list.

The area we are working is a beautiful slice of paradise. End of the road, nobody within a mile of us. Moose, Bear, Eagles, Falcons, Ptarmigan and just a hint of gold to make it interesting. 

Here's a shot of the ledge outside of the 70ft adit. One of the only flat spots up there. Camp is 600ft down below in the left background, on the other side of the creek. If you look carefully, behind the dark backpack near the rock wall is a fat, fluffy Rock Ptarmigan chick. We were panning about 5 ft away and he was taking a nap. Had a Hen and 3 chicks that were hanging out with us up there every day for the whole week. We named them "Goldie and the Nuggets".


This was the first gold I saw come out of the ground. We had climbed up on my first trip and my partner was chipping away at a 2" quartz vein. Called me over and showed me the specimen. it also has a tiny piece sticking out the other side. A few seconds later she informed me that the crystal was laying on the Q face right where the other came from. She ended up giving me these. Ain't that the way the Crack Dealer works?...


Taking a short break on our way up to the upper claims at the head of the little creek/canyon behind me.
The steeper hillside in the left background is the same steep slope that the adits are on, just back down the valley about 1/2 mile. Still it gives you an idea of the 30 degree slope we built the road on and the incline we're working. Except for the fact that we set a several records for rainfall this past season, I had an awesome time living here for 2.5 months! 

The aquaduct I installed at the back of the adit for water collection, stays thawed all Winter. The hill to get up there gets epic snowfall. We almost set a record for snow last Winter and there was about 12 ft of it in the valleys far down below. Probably closer to 14 ft deep here. it took a while for it to melt off , so we could get started last Season.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 11, 2022)

It's about a 2 hour drive to go the 35 miles from our house to the lower claims. Then a reload to the wheelers and another 45 minutes to get to the area in the pics. Conveniently, we live right across the highway from Petersville rd.
Most people need to drive North for a couple hours to get to the starting point. Another convenience is that we live on 80 acres and have plenty of space and privacy for machinery fabrication and smelting, etc., without disturbing the neighbors.


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 11, 2022)

Would you like to sell some ore and stuff? 
I buy gold, specimens, nuggets, crystals and dore' bars/buttons.
I will pay better than any refiner. I know because I've already talked to them.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 11, 2022)

Yea not sure i got much for specimens but if we start smelting cons you would be a good man to know.
Thank you
I do have nice silver and gold ore specimens not sure there worth much.


----------



## Paul goldbugg (Dec 11, 2022)

AlaskaLes said:


> Indeed, it does appear that this is my life now.
> As far as living the dream, we are working diligently to get it to the point where it's paying the bills and filling the piggy bank...I'm getting there...lol.
> 
> There are a lot of claims over there that are available. The bulk of the owned claims are not being worked, just people with a dream of making it happen.
> ...


Your smile says it all Brother. I am honored to see and hear this story. Documentary in the works wow


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 11, 2022)

Glad everyone is enjoying a little peek into our Saga.

We definitely have the makings for a "Gold Rush" type show. Between the real challenges and the really beautiful scenery it would beat most of them. I just don't like the idea of some director type cheesing it up with a bunch of Fake Drama.

I like watching Jason's videos from MBMM. I watched a new one yesterday about a really sketchy mine with what he described as "the best ore He's ever seen". Watching that I thought to myself, "wow...I've got a bunch of those and many better". 
I'm still learning on a daily basis, just where we rank in comparison with what people consider to be hi-grade.

minerstable,
I'm running my butt off right now, but I'll get around to contacting you before long. I like to know what my options are before making any rash moves and you might have something interesting to talk about...lol.


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 12, 2022)

Sounds good. Stay safe!
And yeah lol, I can get hooked up into a conversation quicker than the bobcat in the brush. Especially mining related. 
Let me know if you have any questions or ideas.
Later.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 13, 2022)

Just a little insight into "Gold Rush" type shows. Gold Rush allows the majority of a certain demographic, to live vicariously through the lives of the miners. A documentary on Gold mining has been done many times. It is tough to make a show last 1 hour. A drama continues on forever and ever. Hence the success of Gold Rush. I know what you all mean, the ups and downs, getting permits, equipment and financing to make a viable mining operation a success. I also am in the same boat, so know exactly what is involved. Be careful who you pick for in a partnership. Document beforehand, how people will get paid, and for what items. Doing the mining is the easy part, the hard part is dealing with the personnel. I have NEVER seen a partnership in a mining venture end amicably. So be careful. I know of several great mining properties that have been idle for over 100 years. All due to a variety of circumstances, but mainly to the simple fact where someone feels they are doing more then the others. It takes a very give/take kind of relationship to make a successful operation. Good Luck with whatever course you take.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm definitely joking about making a show, it would just ruin the solitude.

I totally agree about being very careful regarding who you decide to work with and who you let near the things you value.
You are dead right on all counts.


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 13, 2022)

He is spot on. Hence the direction of our conversation not being one of partnership. 
It is also a good idea to b wary posting to social media.
You mentioned mbmm on YouTube.
Well 6 months into the project I had my friend Shane Klesh come up and do a video. U can still find it. Klesh, 2018 August, Seward ak.
I'm still dealing with the aftermath of vandalize and the theft of about 10,000$ in ore. I have them on camera but the case is grinding along.
These people saw his video and the ones I've been putting up.
Still have problems with them stalking my claims. They stole material and had it assayed.
Yes. As in everything we do in life. Being prudent is the most important.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 13, 2022)

I watched that the other day.

It seemed like you were being cautious with the details.
How did the dirty little buggers find it?
I do recall highway sounds nearby, but that's a long road.
I'm not looking for details that might cause you more grief, just generally.
If it's not prudent to reply to that, I understand.


----------



## theminerstable (Dec 13, 2022)

The locals in the area figured it out quick. Mostly due to the easement road we were working on and it's the only hardrock claim in the area being worked.
Looking at dnr records and my name as well.
I had some show up last year asking for a tour, initially I said no like 5 times. Pushy and then the ole " it's my friends birthday got em a tour.
One of them and here partner own a lodge out on resurrection bay. Asked me if I would be interested in giving their guests a mining experience next season. Well instead of calling me up to buy some ore she used a meth head. Got him high and filled his head with bs. So she got him to break the door to the portal open. Then her and her partner came in the night over four days and stole a bunch of stuff from camp as well as underground. These people have a long track record here. Justice is coming. I'm working with my lawyers and troopers to build the case against them criminally, they are going to jail soon.
The biggest thing is because of all the violations of my mining rights the civil lawsuit may bankrupt them.
They just moved into a $300,000 dollar house. They didn't need to steal from me. Some folks are just scum. 
I'm at a different place with that claim now. Alot more production and security on site.
Hope your doing well.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 14, 2022)

Hope it does Bankrupt them. Bottom feeders like that need a good dose of chlorine in the gene pool.

I recall one old sourdough I spoke with at length, has been in the mining game since the 60's up here. The topic of claim jumpers came up and the sourdough commented "These huge piles of waste rock all around here, well they sure do make a good place to hide a body." We both had a good laugh at that one.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 15, 2022)

Actually waste piles do not make a good place to hide a body. We were running a placer operation. A certain trouble maker was always calling the Sheriff, DRMS, whoever he could, to shut us down. He was monitoring the radios we were using. One day, as a joke, we made a comment about discovering a body, and we need to cover it up quick. The next day, search and rescue showed up with cadaver sniffing/finding dogs. They were very insistent on doing a search, under order from the Sheriff. Nothing was found, as it was a joke we played on the whiner. Never told the Search and Rescue guys it was a joke. They eventually told the trouble maker to please shut up. I don't know of any really good places to bury these people. Maybe throw them in your very large stock pot, and after a good digestion, recover the minuscule amounts of precious metals they may contain. As per the forum recommendations, dispose of all Gms in a suitable HM disposal site.


----------



## AlaskaLes (Dec 15, 2022)

It would have been very hard to keep a straight face while the team was sniffing the waste piles!
Thanks for the story, that was a good one.


----------

